# Stop Pinning Frequently



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

The title of the thread is by no means a command, but there to grab you and make you think!

Let us all be reminded of this: *Hormones take MONTHS at a minimum to make physical changes to skeletal tissue and adipose tissue.*

Does ED/EOD pinning short esters-e.g. Ace, Prop, and the related-really more beneficial to adding more gains in skeletal tissue and increased losses of adipose tissue?

I only pinned TNE 1x/wk and Tren Base 1x/wk(and some random occasions 2x/wk). 

Anyone can dig up the pics from that time-I gained just as much mass and fat loss *as those who pin more frequently*.

I remember POB being "wtf??" mode when I got shredded in 2 weeks with TNE 1x/week and Test e 1x/wk (the Test E never leaves my system).

*Who here has experimented with ONLY PINNING 1-2x/wk with short estered and Esterless AAS??*

Who here refuses to NOT go against the made up "commandments" and "protocols" by previous AAS users and the hive mind mentality? Why?

Thanks guys. Please put in some input and thoughts!

Later I will dig up any studies to support any infrequent injecting due to the LONG time window that it takes for AAS to make skeletal/adipose tissue changes.

Last thing-*REMEMBER, ONLY TALKING ABOUT INJECTION FREQUENCY AND THEIR EFFECT ON SKELETAL/ADIPOSE TISSUE (not psychoactive changes nor libido changes, etc)!*

Thanks!


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 18, 2015)

I just want to know how blood levels stay within normal ranges without fluctuation only pinning 2x a week. Pinning M-W follows 4 days of no pinning... that seems like a pivotal time to attuning your body to hormonal increases and keeping the levels steady. Same goes for pinning T-Th. 

Just my thoughts.

-GS


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 18, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I just want to know how blood levels stay within normal ranges without fluctuation only pinning 2x a week. Pinning M-W follows 4 days of no pinning... that seems like a pivotal time to attuning your body to hormonal increases and keeping the levels steady. Same goes for pinning T-Th.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> -GS



Great input!

Question:

Who told you about blood levels?

Who told you blood levels matter?

*Did you experience-ensuring nothing was placebo and you had a control+variables-any difference with pinning only 1-2x/wk with short/esterless AAS?*

*All I want to give people is the ability/want to QUESTION EVERYTHING THEY DO!*

Blood levels-in my anecdotal experience-do NOT matter and shouldn't even be discussed.

Also, *genetic response is king*! 

For some, 1-2xwk pinning with short/esterless compounds may NOT work.

That's why I asked if you've done experimentation with variables and a control to compare/contrast.

I wish everyone did that.

Can't wait for a reply! Thanks!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2015)

pro genetics


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

stop telling people its ok to pin base once a week hulk...I could understand if your a monster and made huge gains doing this but your not..I think its  really horrible advice your spreading...I only pray no body listens to u..I mean this with all respect to u but come on man..


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Ah Bundy, it happened again but I'll clear it up:


I never once told anyone to pin 1-2x/wk with short/Esterless AAS.

​In fact, I said *The title of the thread is by no means a command, but there to grab you and make you think!*


2) I asked people to question every "advice" given by anyone, myself included.

Again, I never gave "advice" to lower injection frequency-the only advice I gave is to experiment and question.​

I got great results from less pinning; if others do too, then money and gear will be saved. Thus, tell my bros here to experiment!


Seeker, see now why I have to use caps and everything??

Just be sure to re-read if need be everyone. Don't misunderstand anything written. 

Thanks!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Did that clear up everything Bundy? 

Now, have you experimented with less pinning (1-2x/wk) with short/Esterless AAS?

If no, why?

If yes, how were the results? Did you do at least 12 weeks with the trial?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

im just trying to save new users from your horrible advice...u do what ever u want..I also think the caps are ridiculous


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Did that clear up everything Bundy?
> 
> Now, have you experimented with less pinning (1-2x/wk) with short/Esterless AAS?
> 
> ...


no because i learned how to use aas from a real vet that actually  looks like hes on steroids..


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> pro genetics



Genetics are ALWAYS said by me since:

Some will grow lbm/lose fat from AAS with small dosages.
Some will grow lbm/lose fat from AAS with big dosages.
Some will grow lbm/lose fat from AAS with infrequent pinning.
Some will grow lbm/lose fat from AAS with frequent pinning.

No mention of pro genetics. 

Genetics is *all that matter* with AAS and bodybuilding. That's what I try to keep in the front of everyone's mind.

Thus, my philosophy:

*Discard what is useless, use what is useful.

Question EVERY single advice EVER written and know there are NO concrete rules with AAS and bodybuilding. 

YOUR genetics make the rules-not any person in this world.*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

pro genetics ^^^^^^


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2015)

Blood levels don't matter he says, this idiot gets stupider by the day!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> no because i learned how to use aas from a real vet that looks like hes on steroids..



You just said:

That "Go experiment; your genetic response to AAS may be different"=bad advice

That is wrong; that is great advice.

Also, I did the same as you-took advice from "vets" on AAS usage.

The difference=I ask "WHY do it that way?? Why is this a rule??"

Thus I get to find out what works best for my body.

My advice=ask WHY on every thing ever told to you and will be told to you.

Then keep what is useful after experimenting and reject what is useless for your body.

If I didn't, I would have wasted more money and such.

I don't want anyone here accepting any words without subjecting them to complete scrutiny.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Blood levels don't matter he says, this idiot gets stupider by the day!



Its a reminder to the argument of "stable blood levels"...

..when even ENDOGENOUS hormones fluctuate wildly throughout a day, week; months.

Stable levels don't matter.

If it did, naturals would never gain any LBM and lose fat from training and dieting.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

hulk u do u..but stop giving shit advice ..thats it i have nothing against u..i just think u give the worst advice on the board


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> pro genetics ^^^^^^



Joking aside-

Did you read that post and understand my point?

Everyone's different and you gotta find what works the most efficiently for your body and response to gear.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Its a reminder to the argument of "stable blood levels"...
> 
> ..when even ENDOGENOUS hormones fluctuate wildly throughout a day, week; months.
> 
> ...



Blood levels are over exaggerated but sure as hell do matter, I will not listen to a person like you and end up feeling like a girl one week and a man the next. 

Blood levels should be kept to the most stable level they can be or the roller coaster ride will happen.

I'm done with this with you your hardheaded and have the worst advise I have *EVER* seen!

The caps make you look even dumber!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> hulk u do u..but stop giving shit advice ..thats it i have nothing against u..i just think u give the worst advice on the board



If you read my previous posts, I tell people to stick with 2 compounds only for a while.

I never tell anyone to go past 600mg test, 400mg tren; etc.

Long ago I told everyone about hitting a gram and such with DISCLAIMERS.

I even stopped that (which had disclaimers for christ sake) due to people going apeshit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> If you read my previous posts, I tell people to stick with 2 compounds only for a while.
> 
> I never tell anyone to go past 600mg test, 400mg tren; etc.
> 
> ...


im done arguing with u..I see no point in it..just stop giving shit advice is all i ask


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Blood level are over exaggerated but shure as hell do matter, I will not listen to a person like you and end up feeling like a girl one week and a man the next.
> 
> Blood level should be kept to the most stable level they can be or the roller coaster ride will happen.
> 
> ...



That right there-

I never felt a "rollercoaster" of mood/emotions with infrequent pinning, no matter the compound.

If I blindly followed your experience, I would waste money!!

There are people like me out there.

They will waste money following these "rules".

Question EVERYTHING! Experiment!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> im done arguing with u..I see no point in it..just stop giving shit advice is all i ask



Bundy, I just showed I give the SAME advice as everyone here..

I'm not arguing; I'm just defending myself.

I don't do anything you say I do..

..why say you're done when I tell you what you coincidently want to hear??


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Can anyone give input like the thread was made for??

Has anyone experimented with less pinning with short/Esterless AAS?

If yes, did your mood/emotions get affected? How were the results?

If no, why did you choose not to experiment?


----------



## goodfella (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Did that clear up everything Bundy?
> 
> Now, have you experimented with less pinning (1-2x/wk) with short/Esterless AAS?
> 
> ...




NO!!! Why the hell would he or anyone else? =? That's dumb as shit to do and a even bigger waste of time! Nice idea or theory bro, but **** that's GARBAGE when your actually trying to run a REAL cycle and make continued gains that will HOLD. You on the other hand, are probably loosing and then rebuilding the same gains so you think your gaining when your not, cus you never can stick to a schedule or any sort of simple routine you half assed geek... Don't take this personal but you honestly strike me more of the type individual that just makes up excuses for doing anything and assumes what he doesn't know and results everything more off bro science. Ex of you; Oh you need 2-3 grams of deca and a gram of test to grow on a real cycle" 4-6 months later "Now I only use tne and tren base once or a few times a month now and is stupid to use grams of gear." So my point I'm making here is, when you come off like that and are so up side down on the topic, how would you expect ANYONE to take anything that your saying with anything more than a gain of salt... I mean serious dude, check yourself, get some add meds, start eating, and stop trying to think out of the box. Matter of fact, fallow this KISS; Keep It Simple Stupid! 

Take this how you like along with anyone else, but I've been meaning to say how dumb and loopy everything you do is... Sorry, just had to get that off my chest. Sure you can understand.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 19, 2015)

I personally feel like EOD is the best. I have tried all three so far, first being test cyp.. no roller coaster because of the long ester so that is fine 2x a week. But shorter esters and pinning ED or EOD and having a three day gap... that would not be something I would want to experience.

-GS


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 19, 2015)

Hulk don't u also take about 40 vicodin a day and say all pros do it too? Maybe your body is so fukked and numb u don't feel the Rollercoaster. 

If blood levels don't matter then why do people get on hrt?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> I personally feel like EOD is the best. I have tried all three so far, first being test cyp.. no roller coaster because of the long ester so that is fine 2x a week. But shorter esters and pinning ED or EOD and having a three day gap... that would not be something I would want to experience.
> 
> -GS



Thanks; good input!

The type of reply I wanted.


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro science 101


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

goodfella said:


> NO!!! Why the hell would he or anyone else? =? That's dumb as shit to do and a even bigger waste of time! Nice idea or theory bro, but **** that's GARBAGE when your actually trying to run a REAL cycle and make continued gains that will HOLD. You on the other hand, are probably loosing and then rebuilding the same gains so you think your gaining when your not, cus you never can stick to a schedule or any sort of simple routine you half assed geek... Don't take this personal but you honestly strike me more of the type individual that just makes up excuses for doing anything and assumes what he doesn't know and results everything more off bro science. Ex of you; Oh you need 2-3 grams of deca and a gram of test to grow on a real cycle" 4-6 months later "Now I only use tne and tren base once or a few times a month now and is stupid to use grams of gear." So my point I'm making here is, when you come off like that and are so up side down on the topic, how would you expect ANYONE to take anything that your saying with anything more than a gain of salt... I mean serious dude, check yourself, get some add meds, start eating, and stop trying to think out of the box. Matter of fact, fallow this KISS; Keep It Simple Stupid!
> 
> Take this how you like along with anyone else, but I've been meaning to say how dumb and loopy everything you do is... Sorry, just had to get that off my chest. Sure you can understand.



Thanks for the reply.

For a rebuttal:

Oh you need 2-3 grams of deca and a gram of test to grow on a real cycle"

I never said that. I said I need ~2g to hit my goals. I never even said "grow on a real cycle"; I would even use that wording since every cycle is "real".​

4-6 months later "Now I only use tne and tren base once or a few times a month now and is stupid to use grams of gear."

Out of context-I said it's  stupid for ME to use grams of gear when my lifting frequency was sporadic.​

how would you expect ANYONE to take anything that your saying with anything more than a gain of salt


If everyone read correctly and didn't misconstrue or take any words out of context, then they'll see everything I say is logical, concise, and not contradictive.​

you think your gaining when your not, cus you never can stick to a schedule or any sort of simple routine you half assed geek... 

I had a lot of bad things happen but I'm back to a schedule and everything.​

Thanks for replying.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hulk don't u also take about 40 vicodin a day and say all pros do it too? Maybe your body is so fukked and numb u don't feel the Rollercoaster.



No; I also never said "all" pros do that; it's just like anywhere, there's some that abuse.



> If blood levels don't matter then why do people get on hrt?



To have AAS in their system. 

Doctors normally do injection every 2 weeks, thus lack of stability.

Yet, the results speak for themselves and people are benefited, even week a 2 week gap.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll pin some base once a week if you run slin and GH.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2015)

I pin phenyl prop esters twice per week. NPP in particular. I would prefer once per week but I get acne when I do for whatever reason.  

I don't pin TNE daily when on blast. I use it when I feel like it.  So i dont think you are out of your mind pinning it so infrequently so long as there is a long ester in there somewhere. 

So a blast using infrequent pins of ester less compounds for me would look like:

Sunday - test cyp 600mg and NPP 300mg

Monday TNE preworkout 

Tuesday nothing 

Wednesday test cyp 600mg npp 300mg

Thursday nothing

Friday tne pre workout 

Saturday nothing 

Repeat

So i am using the tne for its aggression not for building muscle.  So it makes sense to use this way.

For fat loss with a tren base having not steady so much as high blood plasma levels would be best.  At least for me. For some running tren requires stable levels to keep sides in check.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2015)

I wonder why I don't get flamed when I say I take nothing for estrogen control as "giving shitty advice."


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wonder why I don't get flamed when I say I take nothing for estrogen control as "giving shitty advice."



May be because you didn't start a thread named "Stop taking AI while on gear"?
May be because this is your board and its members have manners?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wonder why I don't get flamed when I say I take nothing for estrogen control as "giving shitty advice."



brother we all know u have a soft spot for hulk..no body is attacking him on a personal scale..I for one also dont use a AI all the time.. If u dont get E sides and your bloods are ok u dont need to take a AI..nobody is attacking your buddy were just having a debate that all..I actually like him as a person.I just think he gives bad advice


----------



## goodfella (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> For a rebuttal:
> 
> ...



I summed it all up regardless lol and your only changing the one wording cus your trying to retract what you've said in the past so you can say it's not what you said, when really it's no different in what your trying to relay in your post. And yeah, you did say 2 grams of deca I recall and I know the posts are here, but I cud give a chit to look for it. You even mentioned how you were also saving up for it too, which is even more evidence of it by you discussing how costly it is for you to run a cycle. This is almost like talking to my sisters child, when calling them out on what they did wrong, they'll make up excuses to change whats been said, so they can talk there way out of it lol facepalm. Anyways, goodluck with your theory. I hope your right, so you can go rub it in all hormone researches face and become a millionaire.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I pin phenyl prop esters twice per week. NPP in particular. I would prefer once per week but I get acne when I do for whatever reason.
> 
> I don't pin TNE daily when on blast. I use it when I feel like it.  So i dont think you are out of your mind pinning it so infrequently so long as there is a long ester in there somewhere.
> 
> ...



You can do that with NPP although most prefer M/W/F but try that with a Test Ace only cycle or something like that and it won't work so well.

I don't like the idea of TNE as part of a cycle either I like it pre workout, I did do it as part of a cycle pre meet once when Strango was learning to make it and it left me very cripple lol.



PillarofBalance said:


> I wonder why I don't get flamed when I say I take nothing for estrogen control as "giving shitty advice."



Not everyone needs it some do but others only need it when they feel shit happening.

Old school thought has always been don't use it unless you need to.

I never need anything on Tren, Deca or NPP but running Test at close to a g year long I use it or Chick Flicks start choking me up LMFAO.

He is getting flamed for his constant stupidity and like one other said his you must run it like this like the Pro's then later changing his whole theory.

There is nothing Pro Advice about him and just because you like him because he is your friend don't mean we have to, he'd been long gone without your support!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> No; I also never said "all" pros do that; it's just like anywhere, there's some that abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah u actually did. If I cared and had the time I would dig up your post about it. But I don't. 

And yes a two week gap with long esters is fine for hrt.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I pin phenyl prop esters twice per week. NPP in particular. I would prefer once per week but I get acne when I do for whatever reason.
> 
> I don't pin TNE daily when on blast. I use it when I feel like it.  So i dont think you are out of your mind pinning it so infrequently so long as there is a long ester in there somewhere.
> 
> ...



I'll comment that I can pin npp twice a week and be fine, but npp is also a bit longer ester than other shorts like say prop. Tne, I'll only pin on days I need it, just as you do as well, only for the energy and aggression. POB I think you didn't notice that he doesn't mention long esters with his short esters and is the reason why I am posting on the thread. Without the long in the background, it's a faceplant...


----------



## goodfella (Jan 19, 2015)

Leiurus said:


> May be because you didn't start a thread named "Stop taking AI while on gear"?



This nails it right here! Hahahaha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> brother we all know u have a soft spot for hulk..no body is attacking him on a personal scale..I for one also dont use a AI all the time.. If u dont get E sides and your bloods are ok u dont need to take a AI..nobody is attacking your buddy were just having a debate that all..I actually like him as a person.I just think he gives bad advice


Haha I do he's my boy and I love him...

So look at what he is saying. He will run tren base once per week with one big inject and get no sides and plenty of benefit. That's the parallel I drew.

I don't always approve of what he does. Sometimes he wows me sometimes I shake my head lol...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2015)

goodfella said:


> I'll comment that I can pin npp twice a week and be fine, but npp is also a bit longer ester than other shorts like say prop. Tne, I'll only pin on days I need it, just as you do as well, only for the energy and aggression. POB I think you didn't notice that he doesn't mention long esters with his short esters and is the reason why I am posting on the thread. Without the long in the background, it's a faceplant...


I think he mentioned he is always on test e. 

Maybe if his posts weren't so damn long we wouldn't lose those salient details?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haha I do he's my boy and I love him...
> 
> So look at what he is saying. He will run tren base once per week with one big inject and get no sides and plenty of benefit. That's the parallel I drew.
> 
> I don't always approve of what he does. Sometimes he wows me sometimes I shake my head lol...



i respect u for backin up your friends..im the same way if u knew how many battles ive had over pfm u would lose your mind..


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haha I do he's my boy and I love him...
> 
> So look at what he is saying. He will run tren base once per week with one big inject and get no sides and plenty of benefit. That's the parallel I drew.
> 
> I don't always approve of what he does. Sometimes he wows me sometimes I shake my head lol...



I think it's placebo.

How can one big inject of Test Base yield great results when it's in and out of your system with in no time it's the fastest Test, that's a waste of gear thinking like this maybe his results are from training, food, sleep.

Test Base to make gains on and only off Test Base needs to be not only pinned everyday but possibly 2x a day it's that fast!


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Jan 19, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wonder why I don't get flamed when I say I take nothing for estrogen control as "giving shitty advice."



Some require AI while others don't I suppose? I do it just in case, but I know some who take nothing and have zero sides...


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Some require AI while others don't I suppose? I do it just in case, but I know some who take nothing and have zero sides...



This goes in line with my "genetics dictate that everyone is different concerning hormones" with some averages of course.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

goodfella said:


> I summed it all up regardless lol and your only changing the one wording cus your trying to retract what you've said in the past so you can say it's not what you said, when really it's no different in what your trying to relay in your post. And yeah, you did say 2 grams of deca I recall and I know the posts are here, but I cud give a chit to look for it. You even mentioned how you were also saving up for it too, which is even more evidence of it by you discussing how costly it is for you to run a cycle. This is almost like talking to my sisters child, when calling them out on what they did wrong, they'll make up excuses to change whats been said, so they can talk there way out of it lol facepalm. Anyways, goodluck with your theory. I hope your right, so you can go rub it in all hormone researches face and become a millionaire.



My reply showed I wasn't detracting from what I said.

My goal=takes grams of AAS

My previously current state=no reason to run grams to hit my goal (lack of frequency in training)

I also put a "~" in front of the 2 to show that was the average for me dosing toward my goal.

There's usually a denoted +/- 2 when using "~"..meaning 1-3g I could use for my goals.


Nothing said contradicts anything I've ever posted.

I'm very methodical with that.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I think it's placebo.
> 
> How can one big inject of Test Base yield great results when it's in and out of your system with in no time it's the fastest Test, that's a waste of gear thinking like this maybe his results are from training, food, sleep.
> 
> Test Base to make gains on and only off Test Base needs to be not only pinned everyday but possibly 2x a day it's that fast!



That's what I mean!

Everyone should experiment.

I lost all that fat with no training and no diet changes in 2 weeks but only with pinning Test base 1x a week.

Thus, experiment-you never know what you're capable of with gear unless you take ALL but a few variables away.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> You can do that with NPP although most prefer M/W/F but try that with a Test Ace only cycle or something like that and it won't work so well.
> 
> I don't like the idea of TNE as part of a cycle either I like it pre workout, I did do it as part of a cycle pre meet once when Strango was learning to make it and it left me very cripple lol.
> 
> ...



I never changed my theory.

To hit my goal, I need grams of gear.

I went through a period of barely lifting, so. I cut my dosages largely!

I was training infrequently, and using TNE and tren base.

I got great results with minimal gear and lifting.

THUS, the thread-experiment with infrequent pinning of short/Esterless AAS.

Tell results.

Tell why if you don't want to experiment with that.

That's all the thread is about.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> That's what I mean!
> 
> Everyone should experiment.
> 
> ...



your not a lab rat hulk..we just want u to be safe thats all


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> your not a lab rat hulk..we just want u to be safe thats all



I understand.

Yet I am a lab rat! That's how I want to live-to the fullest.

I admit, I am a little careless with life-surviving stabbings, shootings, truck rollovers, dying and coming back-it makes you feel a little immortal.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> My reply showed I wasn't detracting from what I said.
> 
> My goal=takes grams of AAS
> 
> ...



No, your just the average know it all that tells himself what he wants or needs to hear to justify their action. 

But you know, you also seem to remind me of that guy on family guy, that the cops can't seem to catch, who keeps rubbing his butt on fast food counters and says "it's not illegal, show me the sign, it's not illegal" No body really cares, but everyone know better to do that and you shouldn't do it for several reasons...


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2015)

goodfella said:


> No, your just the average know it all that tells himself what he wants or needs to hear to justify their action.
> 
> But you know, you also seem to remind me of that guy on family guy, that the cops can't seem to catch, who keeps rubbing his butt on fast food counters and says "it's not illegal, show me the sign, it's not illegal" No body really cares, but everyone know better to do that and you shouldn't do it for several reasons...



Well said, he believes in his own bullshit and won't STFU to always make it to were he thinks he is right.

Classic case of a little knowledge that can be dangerous.

All he has done is make himself look stupider each time around.

By the way nobody needs grams of gear, that shit is all in their head period.

I won't answer to him because he is an idiot and real stupid to think I haven't experienced around with large to small doses and more of an idiot to think I don't know what I'm talking about.

Very large doses of gear can be very counter productive, less is more in most cases.

Gear has nothing to do with genetics and huge differences in people, results do!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 19, 2015)

You know its a good thread when I spent my entire computer time tonight on UGBB and had no time to to hit porno sites (fvck all you guys for being so entertaining)...and did I mention I am on cycle......

All I am will say on the topic it is one things to challenge the logical way things have been for decades with an insightful discussion.  It something else to say my way is the right way and I everyone else is wrong and attempt to disguise it as an insightful discussion.  With OP's history of what many of us think are down right dangerous doses he posts about and then something like this it just has less credibility.

I actually prefer pinning more often 3x per week (long esters also).  For me it causes less side including acne.  I have no documentation or case studies.  Just years of personal experience with better results.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Well said, he believes in his own bullshit and won't STFU to always make it to were he thinks he is right.
> 
> Classic case of a little knowledge that can be dangerous.
> 
> ...



Then relay the experience!

That's all I asked for in this thread.

And "know it all"?

I only defending every point that was brought up.

I got no response to my defenses, as usual.

What I believe is never given as advice, unless given the "only I'm doing this" disclaimer.

I'm right about post content.

I never contradict my posts.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh and response to gear is ALL that matters.

Otherwise, EVERYONE would be lean and jacked.

You got guys doing gear for years that won't EVER be single digit BF or jacked to hell/both.

Genetics rule gear and bodybuilding.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 19, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I'll pin some base once a week if you run slin and GH.


So that's a no?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 19, 2015)

I came back just for this post lol


----------



## snake (Jan 19, 2015)

hulksmash,

I love it when someone questions the conventional way of thinking so I respect you for that. Think of what was the norm 20 years ago on any matter and what is considered gospel truth today; they do differ.

Ultimately though I think you will find that you are trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## snake (Jan 19, 2015)

Hay, for your next thread can you go with "Eggs are bad for you".


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 19, 2015)

I just pinned 20mls of test. I'm good for the next 20 weeks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 19, 2015)

I will be using some tren ace soon before switching over to enanthate. I will be pinning it twice a week to start.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 19, 2015)

I just bought a cat this week....


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 19, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I just bought a cat this week....



Nah i lied.....cats suck


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been on vacation...thank god. That's all I got. I consider POB a pretty damn good personal friend, and I know Hulk is his boy. So, out of respect for POB, i'm not going to respond except for this.

Hulk, if POB says you are an ok guy, you probably are. Do whatever you want with your gear use. This is America and we are all free to illegally use jewce however we see fit. But I will say this, the only thing that works in PLing, BBing, or just avg gym rats who want to juice is consistency. Consistency in training, eating, and gear use (kind of on the gear use - I agree with experimenting here, but you do some stuff that is pants on head retarded IMO). It's one thing to try different protocols, even your crazy ass ideas if you want, but in my time on this board, I don't think you've ever even gone to the gym and eaten more then once a day consistently for 6 months - and 6 month is probably a stretch. I know you have had a lot of hardships and whatnot, but you are not consistent in anything you do, therefore, your little 1-3 week experiments shouldn't even be considered experiments. You've never taken the time to put all 3 variables together - training, diet and gear use, in my time here, to even consider what you are talking about. 

I'd bet my shriveled left nut, that if you took someone who hasn't been training consistently, and gave them a turkey baster of tren and test base once a week, you would see some noticeable shit happen to him for a week or 2. Try running that dumb ass protocol for 8 weeks and see how he is feeling by then. I'd bet he probably wouldn't be doing as good if he just ran a tried and true tren A/test prop cycle and pinned M/W/F.


----------



## snake (Jan 20, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I just pinned 20mls of test. I'm good for the next 20 weeks.



Ecks,
Is that the New Test C? The C stands for the new ester (C)ONCRETE right?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 20, 2015)

Honestly I don't get this. Pinning something of a base ester 1x wk is gonna send your hormones on a fukkin roller coaster, not to mention the effects it could have on your estrogen and blood levels. Base is exactly what it is... A BASE. The more mg of a hormone per 100mg, the shorter amount of a time frame it stays in your system... Pure mg for mg of a compound hence being the strongest levels of a hormone you can put into your body. Id want to pin something of that nature more frequently than less frequently simply because I like having less estrogen and more stable blood levels so I won't end up watching the notebook and crying like a ****ing bitch. Or just because the fact of the more stable my levels are, the less sides I get. I'm not flaming anyone or being a dickhead, but I really feel like my IQ level just dropped 10x by reading this.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 20, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with crying during the notebook.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 20, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> There's nothing wrong with crying during the notebook.



No but jerking off in the same tissue you just used for your tears after you just main lined some tren base in your dick vein is.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'll have to try it before I draw that conclusion.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 20, 2015)

snake said:


> Hay, for your next thread can you go with "Eggs are bad for you".



Haha, a title is just to grab.

All I want is to question everything.

I never "my way" is the right way or only way, but it's best for me.

I want everyone to find their "ways" to use AAS.

You can only do that if you question everything your told.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 20, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> Honestly I don't get this. Pinning something of a base ester 1x wk is gonna send your hormones on a fukkin roller coaster, not to mention the effects it could have on your estrogen and blood levels. Base is exactly what it is... A BASE. The more mg of a hormone per 100mg, the shorter amount of a time frame it stays in your system... Pure mg for mg of a compound hence being the strongest levels of a hormone you can put into your body. Id want to pin something of that nature more frequently than less frequently simply because I like having less estrogen and more stable blood levels so I won't end up watching the notebook and crying like a ****ing bitch. Or just because the fact of the more stable my levels are, the less sides I get. I'm not flaming anyone or being a dickhead, but I really feel like my IQ level just dropped 10x by reading this.



What if you don't get any sides or emotional changes from pinning infrequently?

Pin anyway?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> What if you don't get any sides or emotional changes from pinning infrequently?
> 
> Pin anyway?



^This was the whole point.

I was not lifting. 

I did not have long estered gear.

I do not get emotional/mood sides from made up _stable_ blood level voodoo.

Pinning bases 1x/wk let me maintain. Pinning base 1-2x AND Test Cyp let me dice up (-20lbs) in only 2 weeks.


*Tell me why should -I-; MY BODY-waste $$ and follow "advice" here if what I do suffices for me?*


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> I will be using some tren ace soon before switching over to enanthate. I will be pinning it twice a week to start.



What long ester did you choose to pair it with?

I see no difference in Test E or Cyp, but I prefer Test E (conditioned preference response due to it being my first AAS).

*I will only use Test E/Cyp and Tren Base for as long as I pin.*

Doc, you may be saying now, "Hulk and no Deca?? Whaaa!"

Deca: A few have accused me of contradicting statements.

No. I have applied KISS to even my gear choices due to experimentation.

Second to genetics, *Efficiency is EVERYTHING!* The _fewest_ steps/work to hit your goal is how every ****ing thing you ever do should be done. 

Thus, Deca is dropped from me. 

Keep what is useful, discard what is useless.

Deca=great and primary building block for the bulk (e.g. Test+Deca+GH+oral+ancillaries+insulin+metabolism boosters) before pre-contest phase. One of the top for building LBM. Negatively adds much water (the aforementioned compounds negate that almost completely however).

So why do *I* drop it?

Test is on par TO MY BODY with Deca. All compounds+tren are synergistic and keep bloat away. The Tren then melts fat off FAST (it being base). The Tren is crucial; I don't run ANY metabolism agonists.

Bulk will still be 1.5g Test E and the Tren Base will be 500mg/wk. 2g of AAS weekly.

See? No contradiction. Just dropping an useless compound!


----------



## event462 (Jan 22, 2015)

I didn't feel like reading the whole thread so pardon me if what I'm saying has already been said. Just from reading the first few pages I can't help but think everybody gets too worked up over what you say.
 I'm definitely a newb to using gear and l still take what you say with a grain of salt. You use your body for experimenting at times and share what you find does and doesn't work for you. That means things you held to be true at one time will probably change with time and more information. I've also never felt like you've gave info with the expectation of everyone following it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

event462 said:


> I didn't feel like reading the whole thread so pardon me if what I'm saying has already been said. Just from reading the first few pages I can't help but think everybody gets too worked up over what you say.
> I'm definitely a newb to using gear and l still take what you say with a grain of salt. You use your body for experimenting at times and share what you find does and doesn't work for you. That means things you held to be true at one time will probably change with time and more information. I've also never felt like you've gave info with the expectation of everyone following it.



The very last sentence lets me get a breath of fresh air.

My trust in the competence/reading comprehension became so low I started using disclaimers.

It's nice to know ONE person understands..I'll still be using disclaimers like in my newest thread.

Everything you said is what I expected *every damn other* to see/read.

Thanks for giving me hope in my future posts and readers' comprehension levels.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hulk,

I'm currently on test e and deca both low doses as per POB so he can ramp up my training volume. Soon I will increase the test, keep deca pretty low, and add in the tren ace and tren e before switching over to tren e without the ace. Probably add var in towards the meet day.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I've been on vacation...thank god. That's all I got. I consider POB a pretty damn good personal friend, and I know Hulk is his boy. So, out of respect for POB, i'm not going to respond except for this.
> 
> Hulk, if POB says you are an ok guy, you probably are. Do whatever you want with your gear use. This is America and we are all free to illegally use jewce however we see fit. But I will say this, the only thing that works in PLing, BBing, or just avg gym rats who want to juice is consistency. Consistency in training, eating, and gear use (kind of on the gear use - I agree with experimenting here, but you do some stuff that is pants on head retarded IMO). It's one thing to try different protocols, even your crazy ass ideas if you want, but in my time on this board, I don't think you've ever even gone to the gym and eaten more then once a day consistently for 6 months - and 6 month is probably a stretch. I know you have had a lot of hardships and whatnot, but you are not consistent in anything you do, therefore, your little 1-3 week experiments shouldn't even be considered experiments. You've never taken the time to put all 3 variables together - training, diet and gear use, in my time here, to even consider what you are talking about.
> 
> I'd bet my shriveled left nut, that if you took someone who hasn't been training consistently, and gave them a turkey baster of tren and test base once a week, you would see some noticeable shit happen to him for a week or 2. Try running that dumb ass protocol for 8 weeks and see how he is feeling by then. I'd bet he probably wouldn't be doing as good if he just ran a tried and true tren A/test prop cycle and pinned M/W/F.



I just saw this and it's wrong on all accounts..

Especially with what I've done in the gym (but that's elucidated in my "goals" thread).

Thank you for taking your time to reply.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Hulk,
> 
> I'm currently on test e and deca both low doses as per POB so he can ramp up my training volume. Soon I will increase the test, keep deca pretty low, and add in the tren ace and tren e before switching over to tren e without the ace. Probably add var in towards the meet day.



Solid plan, especially for PL.

Why the var? Curious.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Solid plan, especially for PL.
> 
> Why the var? Curious.


Just for the record I didn't say take var!!!!

I would suggest halo over the var.

Hulk he will be close to the upper weight limit for his class. Dbol or drol will push him over the edge.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 22, 2015)

Correct POB never said var but I have more than I need to run it for a while and no other orals/raws. If I can get some more supplies I'll probably get some halo and dbol or drol for later use, and some Injectables.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 22, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just for the record I didn't say take var!!!!
> 
> I would suggest halo over the var.
> 
> Hulk he will be close to the upper weight limit for his class. Dbol or drol will push him over the edge.




Very true.

I'm so glad I spent so much focus on the Big 3 and poundages (basically being a PLer) so I can easily talk with both groups!

I don't blame ya Doc on stocking up, either!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 22, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> The very last sentence lets me get a breath of fresh air.
> 
> My trust in the competence/reading comprehension became so low I started using disclaimers.
> 
> ...



This is what makes you a piece of shit, you deny the truth you walk around the truth then insults everyone else.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> This is what makes you a piece of shit, you deny the truth you walk around the truth then insults everyone else.



What truth?

Serious.

I'll own up to anything that's true.

Everything I've heard has been the opposite of what I've said.

I wasn't insulting either; people have literally said the exact opposite of what I've said.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

What truth(s)?

*Anyone??*

It really bothers me if there actually _is_ any contradictions.

IF there are, I want them to be corrected and owned up to.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 23, 2015)

snake said:


> Hay, for your next thread can you go with "Eggs are bad for you".



Then I'll be the first to chime in on that one..we buy the 15 dozen box from Sam's..just sayin.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Then I'll be the first to chime in on that one..we buy the 15 dozen box from Sam's..just sayin.



There are no "good/evil/bad" morality in food anyway.

LOL

Cracks me up when people put morality on food.

Any non-human thing.

Hell, even persons-morality is created by humans.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Then I'll be the first to chime in on that one..we buy the 15 dozen box from Sam's..just sayin.



If you can, try getting some fresh eggs from a local farm or something. My aunt knows a family that raise hens and some other types of birds and she gets me freshly laid eggs whenever possible. The taste difference is night and day. I still buy store bought eggs bc I can't get enough from the farm but HOLY CRAP farm eggs taste so fukking good.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 23, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> If you can, try getting some fresh eggs from a local farm or something. My aunt knows a family that raise hens and some other types of birds and she gets me freshly laid eggs whenever possible. The taste difference is night and day. I still buy store bought eggs bc I can't get enough from the farm but HOLY CRAP farm eggs taste so fukking good.



My mother raises chickens, I get all the farm fresh eggs ibcan eat. The difference really is night/day. The yolks are even bigger and have a darker more rich look to them.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> What truth(s)?
> 
> *Anyone??*
> 
> ...



Waiting...


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 23, 2015)

I started reading this thread and made it to the end of page 3 before deciding I would rather sit here on the couch alone, in the dark, and stab myself repeatedly in the scrotum with a rusty fork than read one more page. 

Holy shit, if someone could actualy get "intellectual" cancer, this thread would be cited as the cause. 

I hope everyone who posted here gets the clap and becomes clinically depressed.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 23, 2015)

Oh, and Hello SI.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 23, 2015)

By the way I think steroids are for pussies.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I started reading this thread and made it to the end of page 3 before deciding I would rather sit here on the couch alone, in the dark, and stab myself repeatedly in the scrotum with a rusty fork than read one more page.
> 
> Holy shit, if someone could actualy get "intellectual" cancer, this thread would be cited as the cause.
> 
> I hope everyone who posted here gets the clap and becomes clinically depressed.



Explain why.

The *only* premise of this thread:

*Why pin short/base gear more than 1-2x/wk if you do not get negative sides, AND lose BF effectively?*

It's a very elementary thesis.


----------



## nightster (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Great input!
> 
> Question:
> 
> ...



Hulk, this is the type of thought process I have... I do not have nearly the experience that you or many here have.   Thanks for bringing this type of topic up.  Outside the box, challenge  the status  quo type topic.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

nightster said:


> Hulk, this is the type of thought process I have... I do not have nearly the experience that you or many here have.   Thanks for bringing this type of topic up.  Outside the box, challenge  the status  quo type topic.



I refuse to *blindly* follow advice.

"Vet A said I should do this or get mood changes.." then I do a trial with the same variables "Vet A" used.

No mood changes? And I lose fat?

Thank god I gave myself a 12 week trial (*whoever thinks I experiment with less than 12 weeks is an idiot).*

Now I know a "rule" used by many does not apply.

Saves me time and money and headache.

Then I get to have fun at vets/non-noobs getting mad at my opinion because their "rules/advice" * even friggin apply to me* LOL!


----------



## DF (Jan 23, 2015)

I mostly stick to long ester gear because I do not like to pin frequently.  While on blast I do my best to keep it to pinning 2x/week.  The 2 sides that really bother me are Acne (even on trt dose) and some mild night sweats. If I did take a shot ester I would stick with M,W,F to avoid wide fluctuations in my E2, which I feel would make my sides worse.


----------



## bronco (Jan 23, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> If you can, try getting some fresh eggs from a local farm or something. My aunt knows a family that raise hens and some other types of birds and she gets me freshly laid eggs whenever possible. The taste difference is night and day. I still buy store bought eggs bc I can't get enough from the farm but HOLY CRAP farm eggs taste so fukking good.




I prefer the brown yard eggs over the store bought, they are quite a bit smaller but taste much better


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

DF said:


> I mostly stick to long ester gear because I do not like to pin frequently.  While on blast I do my best to keep it to pinning 2x/week.  The 2 sides that really bother me are Acne (even on trt dose) and some mild night sweats. If I did take a shot ester I would stick with M,W,F to avoid wide fluctuations in my E2, which I feel would make my sides worse.



I do the same; blasting requires me to do 2x a week to hit my dosage.

Do you not just stay on an AI?

I feel lucky since I don't get any negative mood, etc effects from only pinning 2x/wk top.

Saves me a lot of money when I'm only concerned with maintaining (and fat loss as a bonus).

I would still gain LBM, but I need a long ester with a max 2x/wk pinning short/base AAS to gain *appreciable* amount of lbm.


----------



## DF (Jan 23, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I do the same; blasting requires me to do 2x a week to hit my dosage.
> 
> Do you not just stay on an AI?
> 
> ...



I do stay on Adex, but it's still a bitch to keep my E2 at a steady acceptable range.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

DF said:


> I do stay on Adex, but it's still a bitch to keep my E2 at a steady acceptable range.



No likey letro?

I've been on that since end of summer 2013.

In 2014, I would often get lazy and miss 3-4 weeks.

Only side was puffy nips (mild like if you had a hot shower).

No love for the letro??


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 23, 2015)

Maijah said:


> My mother raises chickens, I get all the farm fresh eggs ibcan eat. The difference really is night/day. The yolks are even bigger and have a darker more rich look to them.



More than half the ones I get are so big they have two yolks!


----------



## Joliver (Jan 24, 2015)

I think you can pin a lot less than is customary. A couple of prop shots a week would be fine, most likely.  I'd probably not pull the single weekly base hormonal inject. 

My thoughts are that a good portion of sides come when a user's androgen/estrogen ratios are disproportionately in favor of E2. That is why a lot of guys zit up when they are approaching their next inject. It isn't necessarily the absolute hormonal level, but rather the relative level to the preferred androgenic environment.

Studies have definitively proven that there is a concentration variable (to some degree, a threshold) for anabolism. I don't really need to quote a study to tell you that I am a lot stronger on a higher concentration. 

A hormonal shift in attitude, which we could consider a side effect, is not a fast cut--but rather a slow fade.  You take a shot of test and over time, you feel more confident, driven, and have an overall sense of well-being. Now don't take an inject, and by common misconception, you should be on the ground crying and eating Hershey's kisses watching lifetime in a couple of weeks. It's wrong to think that. I love watching new guys cycle off and think they've beaten the system. "I've been off for a month and I feel great!"  Don't you worry, boy....it's coming. 

To some degree, the body can absorb hormonal shifts. The highs and lows seem organic. But it isn't. Your hormones directly and indirectly affect your outlook in an imperceptible way.  Some of you know me and know my "rigorous work schedule."  I have worked every day from august 3 until today, with a single day off. When my levels were higher, it was a challenge. I engaged my day and fought withy tasks and felt like another day was just another round that if I swung hard enough, I could win. I decided to go on trt--the 2 month slow fade began. Snoozing the alarm more. Needing more coffee. Feeling obligated to work....instead of inspired to succeed. A dark outlook began to cast a shadow. Defeatism at its finest. It took me a month to dig out.  I have been a roid monkey for 12 years and have taken doses that gave my heart an 8-pack.  It didn't dawn on me until I gave up and didn't go to work. I didn't have it in me...and it wasn't my fault.

A bit more test was introduced. 4 weeks later--coffee reduced. I was going down the road with my dog's head out one window and I was doing the wave out the other. Just kidding, it hasn't been that fast.

I said all of that to say this: Hulk, you may want to stop the experimenting and begin to find equilibrium. Millennia of human evolution have sought homeostasis. What you are doing isn't in accordance with that. I can see it in your posts. "I am injured"...."dark times"...."victim of circumstance." You probably don't even notice. You think it's organic. It isn't. Hormones determine your outlook.

You seem to be a smart guy. Maybe you should harness the power of the winning-est hormone out there--test.  Keep your levels steady and androgen favored. You may find that those old excuses aren't good enough for you anymore and break out of that pattern of victimization.  

This is not a shot across your bow. If I felt like this wouldn't help you in the long run, I wouldn't have taken the time to type it.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

joliver said:


> I think you can pin a lot less than is customary. A couple of prop shots a week would be fine, most likely.  I'd probably not pull the single weekly base hormonal inject.
> 
> My thoughts are that a good portion of sides come when a user's androgen/estrogen ratios are disproportionately in favor of E2. That is why a lot of guys zit up when they are approaching their next inject. It isn't necessarily the absolute hormonal level, but rather the relative level to the preferred androgenic environment.
> 
> ...



Read all of it, and thanks.

Want to know why I experiment?

I'm not like everyone else.

I don't have hormone responses like everyone else does.

My puberty got ****ed up, but in a great way (and I know it's rare but I thank God for his blessings and mercy).

Primary sexual characteristics (nuts drop, dick got hyooge (right jenner?)all that jazz) and height happened at the correct pace in my puberty.

Secondary sexual characteristics-body hair, facial hair, acne, etc (pubic hair was the only secondary sexual characteristic to happen correctly did not happen like your or anyone else.

I caused more *hypogonadism* from opioid abuse from 16-18 y.o(late 18 I began to lift as well).

Skeletal tissue (muscle)=*primary sexual characteristics*.

Thus, I thankfully had *all the positive benefits* of puberty-increased strength, muscle gain, good tonus.

I grew my first facial hair besides small mustache whiskers thanks to injectable AAS.

I grew my first dark body hair (except for pubic hair and hair below knees) after injectable AAS.

*Basically, I'm still going through puberty, and injectable AAS has given me all the DHT+estrogen mediated (i.e. secondary sexual characteristics) effects that all of you didn't get to control during puberty.*

I get to control any estrogen from aromatase with Letro.

This is why I've ran Letro for nearly 2 years straight.

I get to have a controlled puberty while normal men don't. 

I got even *luckier* that no Primary Sexual Characteristics were affected negatively. Went normal there.

This is why I don't get mood changes.

I get all the benefit of AAS, all the benefit of DHT mediated responses from gear, and no estrogen/related issues.

I used Letro so long now though, that there is ONE thing: 4-5 weeks without Letro and my nips get "puffy", like after a hot shower..so not even really a thing.

That's why I scream genetics matter.

I know theres going to be someone out there like me.

It's rare, since most that go hypogonadal or have delayed puberty have *negatively affected* primary characteristics.

I got lucky!

PS its so awesome to finally start growing side burns at 28y.o. to finish this beard off!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

Also, the worst things happened when I was stocked with gear.

Had the upbeat attitude.

Upbeat and positive but just fatigued and wanting change.

Now things are great! 

The first real workout those 2.5weeks ago happened with 4 weeks without pinning, 100mg prop being my last pin, and 100mg prop 3-4 weeks before that!


----------



## Maijah (Jan 24, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> More than half the ones I get are so big they have two yolks!



I love the double yolkers!


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 24, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Read all of it, and thanks.
> 
> Want to know why I experiment?
> 
> ...



Wuut??? Drooling incoherent alcoholic bums make more sense than this retarded nonsense. Yeah, you're not like everyone else. You're a mutant. Straight out of the x-men movies


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 24, 2015)

Wtf hulk.. Cmon bro stop this nonsense..   Or maybe you really are hulk.. Either way man your thought process is a little of it seems. What are you trying to prove?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 24, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Explain why.
> 
> The *only* premise of this thread:
> 
> ...


Because it works better with more frequent dosing.

/thread


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Wuut??? Drooling incoherent alcoholic bums make more sense than this retarded nonsense. Yeah, you're not like everyone else. You're a mutant. Straight out of the x-men movies



I just opened up.

Sorry that I've got a ****ed up hormone response from normal.

Not very fun not being able to have a beard forever and bullshit.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Because it works better with more frequent dosing.
> 
> /thread



If you're saving $$ and gear like I wrote was my case, then that's no good reason.

Or else I'd buy more gear since it works better.

But! If the saving wasn't an issue, then I wouldn't have made the thread.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 24, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> If you're saving $$ and gear like I wrote was my case, then that's no good reason.
> 
> Or else I'd buy more gear since it works better.
> 
> But! If the saving wasn't an issue, then I wouldn't have made the thread.



This same principle can be applied to many things. Why buy the more expensive huge flat screen high def tv when the small analog one still works and is cheaper? Bc that person WANTS it. It is worth it to them. Cost benefit analysis. Both methods, pinning more frequently or less frequently, work but maybe the money saved doesn't mean much to some users. The money saved TO THEM isn't worth it, TO YOU it maybe another story. 

Also I'm not sure how much money would be saved. Considering the same total mg's of gear used, the pinning frequency is irrelevant: you either pin less gear more frequently or more gear less frequently.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm gonna pin 1million MG's so i don't have to pin for the year....


----------



## Maijah (Jan 24, 2015)

Hulk, if you can get results from pinning short estered compounds once a week, I GUARANTEE you would BETTER results pinning 3 times a week. GUARAN****INTEED!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Hulk, if you can get results from pinning short estered compounds once a week, I GUARANTEE you would BETTER results pinning 3 times a week. GUARAN****INTEED!



But I know this already?

Not once did I say the opposite.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 24, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> This same principle can be applied to many things. Why buy the more expensive huge flat screen high def tv when the small analog one still works and is cheaper? Bc that person WANTS it. It is worth it to them. Cost benefit analysis. Both methods, pinning more frequently or less frequently, work but maybe the money saved doesn't mean much to some users. The money saved TO THEM isn't worth it, TO YOU it maybe another story.
> 
> Also I'm not sure how much money would be saved. Considering the same total mg's of gear used, the pinning frequency is irrelevant: you either pin less gear more frequently or more gear less frequently.



I have only 1 test base vial  on hand.

I can't buy anything else.

I get no negative sides from pinning base 1x/wk.

I save money by pinning 1x/wk base and not follow "advice" that says you *need to pin 3x/wk or more*.

Money saved=now I can afford to more vials! Long esters! To do gear correctly for optimal gains!

*Does everyone FINALLY get it??*

That's all I ever meant.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 24, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I have only 1 test base vial  on hand.
> 
> I can't buy anything else.
> 
> ...



Again, if you're pinning the same amount of mg's you have to either pin less more frequently or pin more less frequently. You decided to do the latter but the price difference is what exactly when you end up pinning the same amount of total mg's?


----------



## goodfella (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I have only 1 test base vial  on hand.
> 
> I can't buy anything else.
> 
> ...



NO! No one fallows you and no one gets it or cares! Case closed! Now go to the gym and stop only working your arms and hit that chest for once please! Also stop taking some many damn pain killers and you mite start thinking logically. It's a very elementary thesis, but I'll explain it; When you keep taking drugs, (the more and more you take) you keep loosing site of whats logical, and then the people around you start to fade away and loose what little respect they once had for you because of all the garbage and excuses being told. (Common sense people, don't like being told B.S.) Only stating this because I have experience working with severally disabled handicapped patients that are in incredible pain and in result, are on oxy's 24/7 which then makes them behave and carry themselves the same way as one has done here. Only hears and tells what they want to know or hear. So please, get your ish figured out man, start trying, start pushing it, cus your not on the right path. I actually feel sorta bad stating this all in the open but at the same time, I think it needs to be heard to distinguish different individuals like this. Mods/POB feel free to remove or delete if need be.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

1 vial. 100mg Test Prop.

*NO AAS VIAL UNTIL JUNE 2105.*

Do 100mg Prop *2x a month*

10ml lasts 5 months.

No *negative* sides/mood in my life.

June=Buy *ONE* vial, Test Cyp!

June-Future=Pin right! Hot goals! Right dosages!

*Advice here=suffer for 6 months with no AAS!*

Glad I don't listen and know my body.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Above is my whole point.

*Make 10ml Prop vial last FOUR months.*


Base? No bad sides.

Doesn't matter which AAS.

Maintain for 4 months stretching 10ml Prop.

Last 2 months without gear=Hulk is fine! Not much loss at all!

6 month=$$ returns!

Buy gear!

Run correctly!

Bulk! Cut!


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

For real, hulk? 100mg prop once a month? Damn. 

I was following your argument for test E as a base and then test or tren base once a week. But I don't see how it's possible that you can maintain anything with a once a month prop inject.


----------



## Bippal (Jan 25, 2015)

http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-642-72185-4_11

Most ester half lives are a lot different than people first thought. This is for injectables. 
Esters

    Propionate: 2 days -> 0.8 days
    Acetate: 3 days -> 1 day
    Phenylpropionate: 4.5 days -> 1.5 days
    Isocaproate: 9 days -> 4 days
    Enanthate: 10.5 days -> 4.5 days
    Cypionate: 12 days -> 5 days
    Decanoate: 15 days -> 7.5 days
    Undecanoate: 16.5 days -> 20.9 days

Other

    Injectable Primobolan: 10.5 days -> 4.5 days (Injectable Primo uses the enanthate ester)
    Injectable Winstrol: 2 days -> 1 day

Basically, if you don't want your shit going crazy all the time trying to stay in hormonal balance, youre gonna have to pick an ester that goes with how often you want to pin. I use long esters, because I hate pinning. Thats not broscience, thats peer reviewed science.

http://steroidplot.com/   Use that site to track hormone levels for whatever cycle youre on. Then tell me, do you wanna bounce around as much as you will pinning once a week with prop that has less than an entire day half life?


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

_Final_ posts from me in thread. I am sad about this.

Analogy to ya'll, and what you should have read (common sense):

*I have 10 pieces of steaks.*


New 10 pieces! return in _6 months_

I eat *2* pieces of steak [/b]

[*]I stay full the whole month. *No bad mood/hunger.

[*]Month 6, I buy 20 pieces.
*
*

I eat correctly then. I get "normal" fullness. Etc.

MONEY is everything!!

Desperate.

Stretched Prop/bases.

Not negative sides. No bad moods. No E2 sides

My body. Deal with it.*


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 25, 2015)

You're not making any sense at all. Your title alone calls you a liar. Thank you, we hope you don't post ridiculous shit like this anymore.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Bippal said:


> http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007/978-3-642-72185-4_11
> 
> Most ester half lives are a lot different than people first thought. This is for injectables.
> Esters
> ...



No E2 sides. 

No mood sides.

1 vial left. *No AAS until June 2015 after my 4mls are used of 100mg Prop.*

Stretching it. 2x PER month.

*after, no AAS for 6 months*


I do *not* see/feel "unstable levels".

Female lives with me. 

She sees no bad change .


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> You're not making any sense at all. Your title alone calls you a liar. Thank you, we hope you don't post ridiculous shit like this anymore.



Not *one* person says why.

You have 10 $1 dollar bills Man.

No $$ again until June.

Use $2 a month until June.

$10 lasts 6 months above.

Not optimal, but you enough to maintain.

In June, $20 or $30 appears.

Now back to normal and you're full for a long time.


Change $$ to my ONLY 1 100mg Test Prop vial I have.

In June, I will have ~40ML of AAS.

In June, I began AAS correctly again.

It's elementary analogy!!!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> You're not making any sense at all. Your title alone calls you a liar. Thank you, we hope you don't post ridiculous shit like this anymore.



I'm still mad

Elementary analogy.

There is *no possible waay* an ADULT male can not comprehend it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Above is my whole point.
> 
> *Make 10ml Prop vial last FOUR months.*
> 
> ...





hulksmash said:


> 1 vial. 100mg Test Prop.
> 
> *NO AAS VIAL UNTIL JUNE 2105.*
> 
> ...






hulksmash said:


> No E2 sides.
> 
> No mood sides.
> 
> ...



You're not seeing E2 sides, or any sides for that matter, bc you the amount you are injecting is leaving you with less than physiological bloods levels for 90%+ of the month. You're pinning schedule is so far removed from the elimination half life that by the time you do your second monthly pin, 97% of the drug has been cleared from your blood. Basically you're walking around most of the month hypogonadal which is why you're not experiencing sides due to E2. Your E2 would barely increase if at all bc of your injections schedule.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Not *one* person says why.
> 
> You have 10 $1 dollar bills Man.
> 
> ...



If you didn't start out hypogonadal you'd be better off just PCT'ing and being off gear completely. You'd probably have much higher blood levels of test and a much higher AUC.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

Dude, we get the ****ing analogy and the original point. We just don't think it makes sense to do.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 25, 2015)

Hulk if you can't afford gear then you have NO business using it. A ****in bottle of prop cost almost NOTHING! I'm done with this thread, you are getting desperate now and making absolutely no sense from a logical point of view.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> You're not seeing E2 sides, or any sides for that matter, bc you the amount you are injecting is leaving you with less than physiological bloods levels for 90%+ of the month. You're pinning schedule is so far removed from the elimination half life that by the time you do your second monthly pin, 97% of the drug has been cleared from your blood. Basically you're walking around most of the month hypogonadal which is why you're not experiencing sides due to E2. Your E2 would barely increase if at all bc of your injections schedule.




So you grasp the example?

God please say an adult like you does!

E2 hoopla I have apathy to!

That's fine brother!

I get to maintain LBM and BF% level at 2x pin a month!

Then June=back to correct AAS use!

I beg you: Be honest; do you grasp the analogy? 

I will breakdown if another *adult male* can't comprehend elementary analogies!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Maijah said:


> Hulk if you can't afford gear then you have NO business using it. A ****in bottle of prop cost almost NOTHING! I'm done with this thread, you are getting desperate now and making absolutely no sense from a logical point of view.



Docd understands the logic.

I *never stop weekly injecting AAS for 3 years almost.*

AAS cessation for me=menopause like symptoms.

AAS at 2x/month, even base or Prop= no "andropause" symptoms!

It's damage control only.

2x/month=maintain what I have until June.

*everyone else would be moody, lose everything, etc at 2x/month with short/bases*.

Not my problem.

My body=I give no advice to anyone.

I literally can't speak for a normal person.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> So you grasp the example?
> 
> God please say an adult like you does!
> 
> ...



I understand what you attempted with this thread. The problem is you're not seeing the forest for the trees IMO. You see confirmation bias and placebo from what I garner. That is to say, I very SERIOUSLY doubt 200mg of test prop a month is maintaining your gains and BF level. You're attributing it to the prop, and its a very remote possibility you are right but what is much more likely is that between the confirmation bias, placebo, and no control group your conclusions aren't on point. I'd venture to say you could do what you're doing now without any gear at all. In all your posts I've read I've not once seen you off gear. My logical conclusion is that given your dosing protocol now, you could drop it and continue to do exactly what you're doing now with very negligible differences. I don't mean this in a negative way or to put you down but your current state is well within normal genetic potential. I'm not saying you have to exceed genetic potential to use gear bc I haven't and the same for most of us but what I am saying is everything you're trying to do now bc of your current situation is achievable as a natty which again tells me the gear most likely isn't doing as much as you think it is.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> For real, hulk? 100mg prop once a month? Damn.
> 
> I was following your argument for test E as a base and then test or tren base once a week. But I don't see how it's possible that you can maintain anything with a once a month prop inject.



Avatar.  

Arms .5" smaller.

I'm only 170 (175lbs in avatar).

I've been maintaining those 2 with short/base AAS

AT 1x/MONTH. Nothing wild.

Strength has gone back up, but *everyone here* says strength=genetic.

I agree. Now that have to call themselves liars though.

June 2015: Buy proper AAS milliliters. Run right dosage. Cut later. Hit physique goal. Maintain.

Strive to death toward my strength goal.

4th grade kids can read that/understand that.

Thank you for your reply!


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Reposted this


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

Once again. I don't have a reading comprehension problem. I don't see why you constantly berate people on basically every thread, claiming we are all idiots with no reading skills. 

I just think your acting foolishly. And as doc said, you could maintain what you have with no AAS. So, your evidence that your method works doesn't really mean all that much. 

You're welcome for my replies. 


P.S. You never responded to my earlier challenge to try slin and GH. You always seem to be against using them for various reasons. And since you claim to try everything for yourself and not take common opinion to heart, why don't you give them a shot....ya know, when you have money, in June. 

P.P.S. Don't insult my ability to read again. Thanks.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> I understand what you attempted with this thread. The problem is you're not seeing the forest for the trees IMO. You see confirmation bias and placebo from what I garner. That is to say, I very SERIOUSLY doubt 200mg of test prop a month is maintaining your gains and BF level. You're attributing it to the prop, and its a very remote possibility you are right but what is much more likely is that between the confirmation bias, placebo, and no control group your conclusions aren't on point. I'd venture to say you could do what you're doing now without any gear at all. In all your posts I've read I've not once seen you off gear. My logical conclusion is that given your dosing protocol now, you could drop it and continue to do exactly what you're doing now with very negligible differences. I don't mean this in a negative way or to put you down but your current state is well within normal genetic potential. I'm not saying you have to exceed genetic potential to use gear bc I haven't and the same for most of us but what I am saying is everything you're trying to do now bc of your current situation is achievable as a natty which again tells me the gear most likely isn't doing as much as you think it is.



Got it all Doc.

Reminds me-I dropped gear for 6-7 weeks. No pct; anything. 

Later dick didn't work. Next night it did just fine.

Reminded me, "idiot, E2/related has no effect on you, even dropping AAS after 2 years straight"

So, doc, makes me think-

Drop what I'm doing, save money, maintain what I have;

No pct, nothing (no issues at all even months being AAS clean)

Then in June get many vials, blast and cut and cruise and hit physique goal.

Then hit 1800 at 198 *or retire/die getting as close as possible.*

And get my ****ing satisfaction hitting 1650 at 198lb and shutting ****ing haters up for *me wanting to be the best you can ever dream to be*

Thanks doc for replying *AND comprehending simple English words!!!*


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Once again. I don't have a reading comprehension problem. I don't see why you constantly berate people on basically every thread, claiming we are all idiots with no reading skills.
> 
> I just think your acting foolishly. And as doc said, you could maintain what you have with no AAS. So, your evidence that your method works doesn't really mean all that much.
> 
> ...



Thanks to *you alone*:

I don't have to sound condescending any more.

You showed me why you/everyone state opinions that do not discuss the main thesis of the thread.

I *apologetically* understand why my thesis' were always ignored

Thank you and I am sorry.

I maintain less body fat% (so minute it's 1% and less) using minute AAS like Test Prop 1x/month than without Any gear!


*I am neurotic enough that .5-1% will make me pin Prop 1x/month..*

..rather than to *ever* go AAS free.

Honest as always to everyone.

As long as all know here why I choose every single action I ever do.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

OK. 


10char.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Jan 25, 2015)

lol these threads always get me HI!! hahahaha
shxt makes my brain fired cheese....


----------



## goodfella (Jan 25, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> And get my ****ing satisfaction hitting 1650 at 198lb and shutting ****ing haters up for *me wanting to be the best you can ever dream to be*
> 
> Thanks doc for replying *AND comprehending simple English words!!!*



LMAO Yeah ok, lets see you fcking do something correct for once then. Hell I'm sure you'll get lazy and skip pinning once a month and then come back with some other b.s. theory. Maybe at that point you'll stop talking and start finally hitting the gym instead of going once a month. Also by the way your avi sucks, its nothing to brag of and your arms tiny as well, and I think your constantly over thinking yourself of what you really are. So please stop trying to give yourself credit for nothing, where nothing is due... And just a reference, you bring this type of dislike upon yourself by the way you carry yourself. So please stop calling yourself hulk like your something more than what you aren't. One more thing dipshit, everyone here comprehends simple english fine and is why everyone is telling you how stupid everything you do is. So it'd be wise for you to stop repeating yourself in large bold print. 

Thank you.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 25, 2015)

My reading comprehension must be that of a four year old, because I literally have no idea what the **** this dude is ranting about.  Did he just say he maintains less than 1% body fat?  Somebody help me out here


----------



## deadlift666 (Jan 25, 2015)

I think he was saying that his pinning prop once a month allows him maintain 1% less body fat than he would otherwise, i.e. natty. 

The sentence didn't make much sense though. You're right. At least not to us simpletons.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2015)

hulk not only has pro genetics but above normal reading comprehension skills...we are looking at the perfect specimen of what a true man looks like..One day hulk will go down as the greatest of all time..You boys have no idea how lucky we truly are to have a man of his caliber here with us..show some respect to the man the myth the legend ..If any of us shit genetics having no reading ability dumb fuks can ever be half them man hulk is well then we are some lucky bastards..Hulk u are my hero


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 25, 2015)

im going to go ahead and pull a plastic bag over my head, will someone please go ahead tape me off?

I will leave you my last bottle of prop, should last you the next three years or so.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 25, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> im going to go ahead and pull a plastic bag over my head, will someone please go ahead tape me off?
> 
> I will leave you my last bottle of prop, should last you the next three years or so.



he will leave u the bottle hulk only if u shut the fuk up already


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I think he was saying that his pinning prop once a month allows him maintain 1% less body fat than he would otherwise, i.e. natty.
> 
> The sentence didn't make much sense though. You're right. At least not to us simpletons.



You read it right.

.5-1BF % is nothing to everyone _but me_.

So I stretch 10ml Prop vial for 6 months to stay..

...12% vs 12.5 or 13% BF.

Use 10ml in 3 week like *everyone here* says to do:

I lose that .5-1% difference.

Refuse to do that.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 25, 2015)

Bro Bundy said:


> hulk not only has pro genetics but above normal reading comprehension skills...we are looking at the perfect specimen of what a true man looks like..One day hulk will go down as the greatest of all time..You boys have no idea how lucky we truly are to have a man of his caliber here with us..show some respect to the man the myth the legend ..If any of us shit genetics having no reading ability dumb fuks can ever be half them man hulk is well then we are some lucky bastards..Hulk u are my hero



Deadlift666 understood what I wrote.


----------



## goodfella (Jan 26, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Deadlift666 understood what I wrote.



NO! It does not say he gets it or understood it anywhere! He simply was replying to what you wrote, you lying fck!!! lmao I mean JESUSs! How can you not see your stupidity here? Literally is right above you on the same page and you expect people to respect or let alone pay attention to any of this??? WTF? I can't even find the smiley face to show my facial reaction of this garbage! Fck no wonder why your chick left you man and your constantly going through shit, open your eyes, don't be ignorant. It's ok to not always be right...


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 26, 2015)

Hulk we all get what you are saying, but it's nonsense. You're arguing scientific facts. But go ahead and say what works for you, ie 10ml of prop lasting you until June. Just don't be surprised by the negative comments you are getting.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Hulk we all get what you are saying, but it's nonsense. You're arguing scientific facts. But go ahead and say what works for you, ie 10ml of prop lasting you until June. Just don't be surprised by the negative comments you are getting.



Okay.

Thank you.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 26, 2015)

goodfella said:


> NO! It does not say he gets it or understood it anywhere! He simply was replying to what you wrote, you lying fck!!! lmao I mean JESUSs! How can you not see your stupidity here? Literally is right above you on the same page and you expect people to respect or let alone pay attention to any of this??? WTF? I can't even find the smiley face to show my facial reaction of this garbage! Fck no wonder why your chick left you man and your constantly going through shit, open your eyes, don't be ignorant. It's ok to not always be right...



Promise-just 2 things I promise:

I want my body to look the same

Just stretching my vial to June

That's all man, no trickery



...My ex wife had nothing to do with this man

.....


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jan 26, 2015)

I read like the first two lines where it said blood levels don't matter and stopped reading, I'm sure all 11 pages were the usual ...


----------



## wabbitt (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks to this informative thread, I believe I can save a butt load of time on my next cycle by just shooting ALL my gear on day 1 and riding it out.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 27, 2015)

Is he gone yet?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jan 27, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Is he gone yet?



I doubt it colt


----------



## Bippal (Jan 31, 2015)

coltmc4545 said:


> Is he gone yet?


Are YOU gone yet? Ha!


----------



## Chicago712 (Feb 2, 2015)

Didn't read the 2nd and 3rd page... but that is just retarded.. these compounds just like any other drug are meant to be injected in the manner that everyone reccomeneds...

Saying half life's don't matter is completely against science and pharmacology...

Would you tell someone to take their BP medication only once a week? Or an aids patient? When they are supposed to take them ed?..

Newcomers are gonna read this and **** themselves up.. 

That's like me being on trt and only pinning my test cyp once a month...


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 2, 2015)

Chicago712 said:


> Didn't read the 2nd and 3rd page... but that is just retarded.. these compounds just like any other drug are meant to be injected in the manner that everyone reccomeneds...
> 
> Saying half life's don't matter is completely against science and pharmacology...
> 
> ...



This is why staff needs to shut him up and remove Elite Member from him and make him a newbie member, he has way too many of these stupid ass threads and always gives jackass advice.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 2, 2015)

Being new to the game And always wanting to learn. 
I stopped reading his post for information and now only read bit of them for comical relief. 
Hulk I'm sure you have been at this much longer than me so I don't bother to try and debate you. 
You're ****ing nuts though, not sure if you just don't get enough attention person to person so try and make up for it on the boards but no one wants to hear it.


----------

